

Google Fiber Signup Page for Austin is Live - bogrollben
https://fiber.google.com/cities/austin/

======
pasbesoin
Madison, WI, please. Then have a look at the WI university and trade school
network, including Wisconsin Public Radio.

It's a bit of a race against time vis à vis Governor Walker and the Koch et
al. interests, but they haven't done in the state, yet.

Behind the current fractiousness are a lot of people who care deeply about
their state and have a long-standing record of investing in its public
infrastructure and services. And U.W. Madison is a top tier public university,
set in the midst of a rather creative community.

